

Superb PBS Frontline program: life on the digital frontier - anigbrowl
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/pages/frontline/digitalnation/

======
anigbrowl
Excuse me self-commenting, but frankly I'm surprised and disappointed nobody
else posted this - I just happened to catch the program by accident. Well
worth the 90 minutes or so of your time it requires...in fact I'd say it's
pretty much essential viewing for hackers.

